# ملفات الحسابات من المهندس محمد المي



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الهادى*​
كنت قد اوردت فى هذا الموضوع ملف لحساب كل حاجه فى الميكانيكا تقريبا M&T Mechanical Calculations ملف لحسابات عديده فى الاعمال الميكانيكيه و الملف هو الاروع من وجهه نظرى فى المجالات التى يقوم بحساباتها 

و اذا بى افاجا بان مصمم هذا الملف يتواصل معنا بنفسه و يعمل جاهدا ليوصل الينا اخر نسخه من الملف فى الوقت الذى تصور الكتيرون - و انا منهم - حين حصلنا على هذا الملف ان من قام بعمل هذا الملف قام به لغرض تجارى - و هو حق مشروع ان كان - و لكن الرجل فاجئنى بارسال الملفات ليستفيد منها الجميع ابتغاءا لوجه الله سبحانه و تعالى

لذلك ارجوكم الا تبخلوا على الرجل بالدعاء و ان يكثر الله من امثاله 

و اترككم مع نص الرساله البريديه التى ارسلها الى بخصوص الملفات 



> السلام عليكم أخ أحمد:
> 
> 
> هذا البريد لتأكيد إستلامي بريدك.
> ...







> أخي الكريم أحمد:
> 
> برجاء إستعمال الملفات المرفقة بدلا من الملفات التي أرسلتها لك بالأمس.
> 
> ...



و اخيرا تحميل الملفات من هنا

شرح التعامل مع الملفات بالفيديو من المؤلف نفسه من هنا



> الرابط الجديد تم اضافته بواسطه العضو *محمود عويضة* فجزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م. رياض النجار (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

والله ربنا يجازيكم خير الجزاء

ولكن لي طلب من الاخ الفاضل مصمم الرامج --والاصح انه رجاء :
ارجو منك ان توضح في صدر البرنامج المراجع العلميه المستند اليها في الحسابات واسماء الكتب لسببين اولهما
1- لكي يستزيد من العلم كل من يرغب
2- للرجوع اليك في حال اكتشاف اي اخطاء في الحسابات او البرمجه ((فخير الخطائين التوابين))
3-ان يقوم المبرمج بتعريف مختصر عن نفسه في صدر البرنامج حتى لايسلب حقه من متطفلين


----------



## has2006 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed elmai (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ toktok 66 : ستجد المراجع المستعملة في الحسابات إذا قمت بالضغط على زر "References" بالصفحة الرئيسية.

المؤلف


----------



## mohamed elmai (12 سبتمبر 2011)

أما عن التعريف عن نفسي، فستجده إذا ما قمت بالضغط على زر "About MAI"

المؤلف


----------



## عبود_فتحي (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكما و الى الامام و مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييين جدا


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> والله ربنا يجازيكم خير الجزاء
> 
> ولكن لي طلب من الاخ الفاضل مصمم الرامج --والاصح انه رجاء :
> ارجو منك ان توضح في صدر البرنامج المراجع العلميه المستند اليها في الحسابات واسماء الكتب لسببين اولهما
> ...


 التوابون يا كبير


----------



## toktok66 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكركم جميعا للتنويه والتصحيح


----------



## mohamed mech (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا احمد
بجد شغل من الاخر
و كتر خير المهندس محمد ماى الراجل الطيب على تحديث البرنامج​


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بالمناسبه انا اشتغلت على الملف ده و قارنت نتايجه بالحسابات من المراجع و تقريبا كل الحاجات الىل جربتها بتدى قيم صحيحه مليون %


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بورك فيك اخي محمد على العمل المميز
عمل يستحق التميز


----------



## mah_safy (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز الملفات بعد تنزيلها لم تعمل وشكراً


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2011)

قم بتفعيل الماكرو


----------



## حسام الدينن (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الملفات لا تعمل , كيف أفعل الميكرو


----------



## م شهاب (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز م محمد 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير بس يا ريت يكون في شرخ مختصر لاستعمال البرنامج اذا تكرمت 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## noreldin2000 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم جميعا سواء الاخ الفاضل زانيتي او الاخ الفاضل محمد ماي


----------



## noreldin2000 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

تفعيل المايكرو افتح قائمة tools في برنامج الاكسل ثم اختار منها options ثم اختار من قائمة option المستطيل المكتوب به security ثم اختار منه بالسفل macro security ثم من القائمة الجديدة اختار security level تختار medium


----------



## noreldin2000 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

وعندما تفتح البرنامج مرة اخري تختار enables macro


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2011)

طريقه تفعيل الماكرو من مايكروسوفت شخصيا
http://office.microsoft.com/ar-sa/excel-help/HP010014113.aspx


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2011)

محمد
احمد
نور
كل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## mohamed elmai (13 سبتمبر 2011)

م شهاب قال:


> الاخ العزيز م محمد
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير بس يا ريت يكون في شرخ مختصر لاستعمال البرنامج اذا تكرمت
> ولك جزيل الشكر



أخي شهاب

جاري العمل على تحضير شرح للبنامج و سيتم رفعه في أول فرصة إن شاء الله.

المؤلف
محمد المي


----------



## سيدحسن1 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
في الميزان ان شاء الله


----------



## afattah (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزا الله المؤلف ومن نقله كل خير


----------



## nofal (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## Ali_haya (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد والله الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه بس بشكرك جدا وادعوا الله ان يجازيك عننا خير الجزاء


----------



## الدكة (15 سبتمبر 2011)

كثر الله من أمثالك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed elmai (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*مقطع فيديو يعطي مقدمة عن برنامج mai لحسابات الصحي و مقاومة الحريق*



م شهاب قال:


> الاخ العزيز م محمد
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير بس يا ريت يكون في شرخ مختصر لاستعمال البرنامج اذا تكرمت
> ولك جزيل الشكر



أخي شهاب: كما وعدتك، فقد أعددت مقطع فيديو أعطي فيه مقدمة عن برنامج MAI لحسابات الصحي و مقاومة الحريق.

الرابط الخاص بهذا الفيديو هو:

http://www.mediafire.com/?1dj28yi1tj8878c

المؤلف

محمد المي


----------



## zanitty (21 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed elmai قال:


> أخي شهاب: كما وعدتك، فقد أعددت مقطع فيديو أعطي فيه مقدمة عن برنامج mai لحسابات الصحي و مقاومة الحريق.
> 
> الرابط الخاص بهذا الفيديو هو:
> 
> ...


حرقت عليا المفاجاه يا مهندس محمد و انا اللى كنت جاى ابشر الشباب بالفيديو 
بس ان شاء الله هرفعه على اليوتيوب علشان يبقى متاح للجميع


----------



## subzero1 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على البرنامج الرائع وكتر الله من امثالك


----------



## mohamed elmai (21 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> حرقت عليا المفاجاه يا مهندس محمد و انا اللى كنت جاى ابشر الشباب بالفيديو
> بس ان شاء الله هرفعه على اليوتيوب علشان يبقى متاح للجميع



ما عاش اللي يزعلك يا باشمهندس زانيتي، أنا بس خفت تكون مشغول فحبيت أريحك.

على العموم ملحوقة إن شاء الله.

في كل الأحوال إنت هيفضل ليك دايما النصيب الأكبر من دعاء المستفيدين من البرنامج لأنك أول واحد رفعه على الموقع.

المؤلف
محمد المي


----------



## zanitty (21 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed elmai قال:


> ما عاش اللي يزعلك يا باشمهندس زانيتي، أنا بس خفت تكون مشغول فحبيت أريحك.
> 
> على العموم ملحوقة إن شاء الله.
> 
> ...


تسلم يا مهندس محمد 
الفضل لله ثم ليك فى ظهور النسخه و لولا النسخه موجوده اصلا مكنتش انا رفعتها 
كان فيه حاجات تانى وصلت لى من مكتب المهندس ايلى طعمه ممتاذه 
زى الدكتلاتور و البايب لاتتور 
الدكتلاتور هايل و سهل و باعتبره اقوى و احسن دكتلاتور بشتغل بيه 
بس للاسف البيبلاتور مش شغال 
عندك فكره عن الموضوع ده 

ملحوظه 
الدكتلاتور فى المرفقات للمعاينه


----------



## mohamed elmai (24 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> تسلم يا مهندس محمد
> الفضل لله ثم ليك فى ظهور النسخه و لولا النسخه موجوده اصلا مكنتش انا رفعتها
> كان فيه حاجات تانى وصلت لى من مكتب المهندس ايلى طعمه ممتاذه
> زى الدكتلاتور و البايب لاتتور
> ...



تقدر تبعتلي ملف البايبليتور؟


----------



## zanitty (24 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed elmai قال:


> تقدر تبعتلي ملف البايبليتور؟


اتفضل يا باشا فى المرفقات


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة الخير البرنامج ما اشتغل معي ارجو توضيح طريقة عمله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG FEAST (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر ياهندسه وربنا يبارك فى حضرتك بس ياريت لو تكرم عند بدايت الشرح البرنامج ان يكون على مشروع وذلك لانه هناك كثير من المهندسين عيزين يشتغلوا فير وبلمبنج ومعندهمش خلفيه كافيه عن المشروع وانا منهم طبعا وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م شهاب (25 سبتمبر 2011)

والله انك كفيت ووفيت جزاك الله عنا كل خير وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## mohamed elmai (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الأشقر الغامض قال:


> يا جماعة الخير البرنامج ما اشتغل معي ارجو توضيح طريقة عمله وجزاكم الله خيرا



أخي الأشقر الغامض:
برجاء فتح الرابط التالي الذي يحتوي على فيديو يشرح لك مقدمة عن البرنامج.
*http://www.mediafire.com/?1dj28yi1tj8878c*

المؤلف
محمد المي


----------



## nofal (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hikal007 (28 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس محمد وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع فى هذا البرنامج وعلى مساعدتك لإخوانك فى استخدامه وزادك من علمه وفضله ,, الفيديو ممتازوسوف يساعد الكثيرون فى استخدامه وفى إنتظار باقى الفيديوهات عندما يسمح وقتك بذلك


----------



## ahmad sobhy (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (29 أبريل 2012)

عبود_فتحي قال:


> بارك الله فيكما و الى الامام و مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييين جدا


الف شكر


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبجد اصبح المنتدي غزير وغني بالموضعات الجميلة جدا والتي تفيد المهندسين وخاصة في مجال تصميم شبكات الحريق واضافة ممتازة لك مني ومن اعضاء الشركة (smg) كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## khaled elsone (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج الرائع ودائما فى تقدم و رقى.


----------



## hooka (31 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسانتكم 
انتم مثل اعلي وقدوة يحتذي به


----------



## MUSLIM125 (8 يونيو 2012)

شباب الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## remot (8 يونيو 2012)

رابط البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## zanitty (8 يونيو 2012)

MUSLIM125 قال:


> شباب الرابط لا يعمل





remot قال:


> رابط البرنامج لايعمل



للاسف تم غلق حسابى فى الميديا فاير و راسلتهم لاعاده فتح الحساب و فى حاله عدم الاستجابه ساقوم برفع الملفات التى استخدمتها فى مواضيعى واحدا تلو الاخر على موقع اخر
اعتذر بشده


----------



## M.Ghareb (8 يونيو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> للاسف تم غلق حسابى فى الميديا فاير و راسلتهم لاعاده فتح الحساب و فى حاله عدم الاستجابه ساقوم برفع الملفات التى استخدمتها فى مواضيعى واحدا تلو الاخر على موقع اخر
> اعتذر بشده



جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم وفى إنتظار إعادة تفعيل الرابط


----------



## overtoo (22 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل يمكن اعادة رفع الملف
جزاكم الله الخير كله


----------



## MAHTALK (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر للاخ محمد المي جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حمدي النمر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qmoussa (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الملف غير موجود ممكن رفعه مرة أخرى


----------



## hazemhamzeh (16 يناير 2013)

file not found
kindly reupload the file 
thanks anyway
Hazem Hamza


----------



## egystorm (22 يناير 2013)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى


----------



## zanitty (23 يناير 2013)

يا ريت مهندس محمد المى يرفع لنا الملفات تانى لانى كمان فقدت نسختى لاسف
او يا ريت لو اى حد من الافاضل اللى عندهم الملف يرفعه لنا


----------



## mega byte (24 يناير 2013)

شرح الفيديو يا هندسة فيه نسخ مختلفة ، ياترى الملفات الأحدث موجودة ، او اللي فالفيديو


----------



## محمود عويضة (24 يناير 2013)

والله يا شباب اول مرة أرفع ملفات ... اتعلمت الرفع مخصوص من أجل عيونكم وأخص بالذكر المهندس زانيتي ويارب يطلع مظبوط.


----------



## محمود عويضة (24 يناير 2013)

*برنامج المهندس المي.rar*
واخيرا" اكتمل النصاب وبقى لي حق ارفاق لينكات


----------



## zanitty (25 يناير 2013)

محمود عويضة قال:


> *برنامج المهندس المي.rar*
> واخيرا" اكتمل النصاب وبقى لي حق ارفاق لينكات



عاوزه له عزومه دى يا ريس 
ان شاء الله تبقى وليمه فى الجنه و ربنا يجزيك عن كل مستفيد ملايين من الحسنات 

يكفى حرصك على اكتمال النصاب علشان تشاركنا العلم و تفيدنا بيه


----------



## zanitty (25 يناير 2013)

تم تعديل الرابط و اضافه رابط الشرح بالفيديو فى المشاركه الاصليه


----------



## egystorm (25 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> تم تعديل الرابط و اضافه رابط الشرح بالفيديو فى المشاركه الاصليه



الف الف شكر على الاستجابة السريعة دى


----------



## zanitty (25 يناير 2013)

محمود عويضة قال:


> *برنامج المهندس المي.rar*
> واخيرا" اكتمل النصاب وبقى لي حق ارفاق لينكات





egystorm قال:


> الف الف شكر على الاستجابة السريعة دى



الشكر لصاحب الملف


----------



## محمود عويضة (25 يناير 2013)

*أخيرا" قدرنا نشارك الأخوة بالمنتدى ولو بحاجه بسيطة، اللهم لك الحمد.*


----------



## zanitty (25 يناير 2013)

محمود عويضة قال:


> *أخيرا" قدرنا نشارك الأخوة بالمنتدى ولو بحاجه بسيطة، اللهم لك الحمد.*



لا تدرى لعل ذلك البسيط بالنسبه لغيرك عظيم الفائده و النفع و لعله القشه التى يستغيث بها احدهم فى مشروعه


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (30 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mahmood mrbd (30 يناير 2013)

*جزا الله المؤلف ومن نقله الاخ المهندس زناتي كل خير *


----------



## mahmood mrbd (30 يناير 2013)

*اسف زانيتي*


----------



## babylinkall (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## afattah (4 فبراير 2013)

جزا الله الاخ الكريم محمد المى على مجهوده الطيب وبرنامجه الرائع والشكر للاخ الكريم زناتى


----------



## mahmod_yosry (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع المبذول من الجميع لنشر العلم 
ارجو من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
ارجو التكرم بالافاده اذا كان هناك نسخ حديثم من البرنامج بعد التعديل حيث ان النسخة القديمة كان يوجد بها بعض الفروع التي لم يكتمل تصميمها


----------



## مستر هندسة (29 مارس 2013)

مجهود رائع جدا ويستحق تقديرا كبيرا وشكر كبير


----------



## السهم الجرىء (10 يوليو 2013)

مشكوريييييييين​


----------



## Eng Ahmed Mohamed (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ABKRENO (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود الجبار والبرنامج الرائع جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع المبذول من الجميع لنشر العلم 
ارجو من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Qasem Al-qruote (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل بميزان حسناتك .... 
بس ممكن لو تفيدونا وين ممكن نحصل على باقي الفيديوهات اللي بتشرح باقي البرنامج ... وشكرا


----------



## kamransaleem (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaa ramadan (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moneer2 (10 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الانجاز وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## abdomohamed (13 يونيو 2014)

thank you very much


----------



## abdomohamed (14 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا والصارحة البرنامج رائع ربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hany Zakher (15 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر ..
البرامج اكثر من رائعه ,,, انا بقت باعتمد عليها بشكل كبير فى الشغل


----------



## ysedawy (22 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكما و الى الامام و مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييين جدا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (12 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس محمد الماي واكثر من امثالك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اني احبك في الله اخي الكريم


----------

